# Nikon D90 Low Light



## lvcrtrs

I had an opportunity to do some pretty low/existing light photos at a historical site. They all came out lighter than what it looked to my eyes. I only pushed a little light into the Fireplace shot.

I'm doing this for people who are looking at D90s to buy but I am asking for some help on how to fix the distortion on the Bedroom shot (number 2). I couldn't find anything in PS Elements 7 that would do it.

All shots are set at sharpening of 7 (0-9) after reading that most people are using 6 or 7.

1. Water wheel f4, 1/30, 100, 26mm, Pattern Metering








2. Bedroom 3.5, 1/30, 500, 18mm, Pattern metering -NEED HELP WITH THIS DISTORTION, EDIT IF YOU LIKE.
It was definitely darker in here. 






3. Fireplace, 3.5, 1/30, 1400, 18mm, Pattern metering, EV +.7






4. Covered Wagon 3.5, 1/30, 2000, 18mm, Pattern Metering
Looked a lot darker in this space too. Don't know how the camera lightens it up, but glad it does.






5. Spring House 4.2, 1/30, 3200, 30mm, Pattern Metering
This was the darkest place of all and I think it came out pretty good for hand holding.






6. Iron Stoves 4.5, 1/30, 1250, 40mm, Pattern Metering
This space definitely was darker than what the photo came out. I think that's a good thing. But, the window did go bright white and dissapear. Guess if I got window detail, I wouldn't have stove detail.






These 3 show the same space with the 3 different metering modes. Some window detail, no fireplace detail
7. Living Room 3.5 1/30, 220 18mm, Pattern






8. Living Room 3.5, 1/30, 450, 18mm, Center Weighted Metering, Lost the window detail, got some fireplace detail.






9. Living Room 3.5, 1/30, 900, 18mm, Spot Metering


----------



## kdbug

Were you using a wide-angle lens in the second one? It can make the lines "distort" some in a closed room.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Yes, it was the kit lens at 18mm.


----------



## kundalini

Your biggest boon to capture these properly would be an external flash.  It seems that all the images where the natural light is part of the shot, it is overexposed.... drastically.


----------



## CW Jones

wow I didnt know the D90 did high ISO that well.. I knew it would be pretty good but those looks better than I expected!


----------

